# I'M Out This Month, But I Figured Out When I Ovulate.



## Andypanda6570

I got it!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
So I thought I ovulated on CD 14 going into CD 15 But NOoooooo....
I took my OPK and today it was positive and today is CD 11 ..So I ovulate CD 12 going into the morning of CD 13....
I knew something was off, cause last time I got my AF on November 4th 2010 and we DTD on November 12th and I ovulated on November 15th and I got pregnant (Sadly I lost my Ava) so that would have been 3 days before ovulation and that is the best time to get pregnant.. And also it is CD 9 that is the day for me to DTD to get pregnant.. I was so off on my ovulation. Most people think they ovulate on CD 14 and maybe most do, but not me :haha::haha::haha: I ovulate on CD12 into morning CD13..
So now I know i have to DTD on CD9 like if I get my AF on November 16th I should DTD on November 24h.. So it is ok I am out this month cause i figured out an important thing and that is my ovulation..
Just thought I would share, I am excited :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hellylou

It's great to see you looking so positive, lovely!! :hugs::hugs: This is exactly the outlook we need to see!

Keeping everything crossed for you and looking out for that BFP so soon!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## BMR3

Awesome!! Way to be ahead of the game. Your post made me start thinking that I better start paying attention to my Oing schedule. That way when my dh and I start TTC in December I will know ahead of time when I'll be Oing.

Thanks!


----------



## SarahJane

yay! So pleased you got some ideas on ov now. Means your bfp could be around the corner xxx

You aint out get - get DH to to bed and do some rumpy pumpy babymaking and there's still time. I got my BFP with Evelyn and we only DTD on the day of my pos OPK and next 2 days :haha:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Hellylou said:


> It's great to see you looking so positive, lovely!! :hugs::hugs: This is exactly the outlook we need to see!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you and looking out for that BFP so soon!! :hugs::happydance:

Thanks my sweet friend...OXOXOX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 



BMR3 said:


> Awesome!! Way to be ahead of the game. Your post made me start thinking that I better start paying attention to my Oing schedule. That way when my dh and I start TTC in December I will know ahead of time when I'll be Oing.
> 
> Thanks!

I used the OPK with the smiley face..I love it this way when you get a smilie face you know ovulation is about 24 to 36 hours. With the other opk, the one where you have to see if both lines are the same color, well i could never figure them out, maybe I am color blind :wacko::wacko::wacko:
So if you get an OPK I would recommend the digital smiley one. I got mine in Walgreens for 39 bucks.. They say you are really fertile 5 days before ovulation and definitely at 3 days.It is good to know for sure when you ovulate..
Good Luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

SarahJane said:


> yay! So pleased you got some ideas on ov now. Means your bfp could be around the corner xxx
> 
> You aint out get - get DH to to bed and do some rumpy pumpy babymaking and there's still time. I got my BFP with Evelyn and we only DTD on the day of my pos OPK and next 2 days :haha:

Thanks my buddy.. I am just wondering though do you ovulate the same time every month :wacko::wacko: You need a college degree plus a medical degree just to figure this ovulation shit out :wacko::wacko::wacko: It is exhausting, Sarah :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

Great to hear you sounding so positive, Andrea! Makes me smile :)

Xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

mhazzab said:


> Great to hear you sounding so positive, Andrea! Makes me smile :)
> 
> Xxx

Thanks my sweetie friend :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: I am excited, but now I have to figure out if I ovulate the same time every month :brat::brat::brat::brat:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KamIAm

Ooooo Andy has IT figured out!!!! :happydance::happydance: Yippee skippy chicka!!

Now, on to some "productive" baby makin'!!!! :happydance:

Can't wait to hear all your updates! Makes my heart smile to hear you so upbeat.... :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Andypanda6570

KamIAm said:


> Ooooo Andy has IT figured out!!!! :happydance::happydance: Yippee skippy chicka!!
> 
> Now, on to some "productive" baby makin'!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Can't wait to hear all your updates! Makes my heart smile to hear you so upbeat.... :hugs: :kiss:

XOXOX thanks Kelly. love ya xoxox:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

since my m/c I used the CBD, first month after loss a smiley face but DIDN'T actually ovulate, then next month smiley face and got my BFP! :d Good luck, these really do help you catch sooner because you know the exact timing of ov! xxxx


----------



## Nikki_d72

Great stuff, Andy! Glad you found that out, it couldv'e led to lots of frustration otherwise. Good to see you sounding cheery and excited, Good luck for next month! XXX


----------



## babylou

Pleased to hear you a bit happier!!!

I need to start monitoring my cycle. But I have a very wide and fluctuating cycle (5-6 weeks !!)

Still waiting to get period first though.

I get odd cramps down there now and again. Just putting it down to ´getting back to normal´. Would you all agree?


----------



## mhazzab

babylou said:


> I get odd cramps down there now and again. Just putting it down to ´getting back to normal´. Would you all agree?

yes...I had cramps now and then for weeks afterwards. Hope your cycle settles down soon xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

daopdesign said:


> since my m/c I used the CBD, first month after loss a smiley face but DIDN'T actually ovulate, then next month smiley face and got my BFP! :d Good luck, these really do help you catch sooner because you know the exact timing of ov! xxxx

 Thanks and Congrats :hugs::hugs: I could not believe I got a smiley face on CD11 I was in shock. Most people think they ovulate on CD 14 but most do not, that is why it is hard in reality to actually get pregnant. SO I should ovulate tonight on CD12 into maybe CD 13. Before I thought it was CD 14 into 15 that is a big difference when you are trying for a baby. Glad I bought the OPK and I have the same one the ClearBlue.. XOOXOX :kiss::kiss:



Nikki_d72 said:


> Great stuff, Andy! Glad you found that out, it couldv'e led to lots of frustration otherwise. Good to see you sounding cheery and excited, Good luck for next month! XXX

 Thank you SO very much.. You are right I would have been totally frustrated. This ovulation thing is really hard to understand, people don't realize how complicated it is. Now I just need to make sure for next month, cause i am reading that you don't ovulate on the same days each month, so there is more work to be done. Maybe I am one of the people who do ovulate at the same time every month, I hope so/:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



babylou said:


> Pleased to hear you a bit happier!!!
> 
> I need to start monitoring my cycle. But I have a very wide and fluctuating cycle (5-6 weeks !!)
> 
> Still waiting to get period first though.
> 
> I get odd cramps down there now and again. Just putting it down to ´getting back to normal´. Would you all agree?

Yes I would put it down to getting back to normal :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am sorry you even have to go through that :cry::cry: XOOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Things will be ok...


----------



## Nikki_d72

babylou said:


> Pleased to hear you a bit happier!!!
> 
> I need to start monitoring my cycle. But I have a very wide and fluctuating cycle (5-6 weeks !!)
> 
> Still waiting to get period first though.
> 
> I get odd cramps down there now and again. Just putting it down to ´getting back to normal´. Would you all agree?

I would agree too. Your uterus will cramp as it is getting back to normal size. I hated the feeling as it reminded me of labouring and losing the boys but it stopped after a few weeks. Hope that helps. xx


----------



## yazoo

Woohoo- I'm delighted that you got your smiley face & have figured it out. Your right about needing a degree to understand all this O stuff. I too though I O'd around Day 13/14 but according to FF I didn't ovulate til day 17 this month and I got a positve OPK on the 16th ( well I think it was positive. It was an internet cheapie & they are so hard to make out). 

I really hope this is your month love. You deserve it. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jojo23

yay great to hear andrea!!! i ovulate super late and i always thought i was oving on cd14 or 15 too..just goes to show i dont think any of us fall into the 'normal' category!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx get down to baby making!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am a little confused, can some of you help me here?
Ok here it is
I got a positive smiley face on the opk
October 30, 3:45 pm..Count Day 11
October 30, 7:45 pm Count Day11 still positive
October 31, 12:45pm Count day 12 still positive
November 1, 6:40 am Count day 13 Negative 
So when did I actually ovulate?
Yesterday at 12 :45 I got the positive but about 8 pm last night I got these horrible sharp pains like I was going to ovulate :wacko: I am confused because they say 24 to 36 hours till you ovulate when you get a smiley face so if I got a smiley face yesterday at 12:45 that would mean the soonest (24 hrs) I could ovulate would be today at 12:45 pm (Afternoon) but I just took it it at 6:40 am and it is negative and that is only 16 hrs from my smiley face and 33 hours from my first positive smiley face on 10/30 at 3:45 pm.. So confused again :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## jojo23

hey hun i really dont know about those ovulation tests i could never understand them. all i knew was when i got a positive i would dtd with my oh straight away and for about a week after lol!!!!!!! hope you find someone who is an expert xxx


----------



## mhazzab

Andypanda6570 said:


> I am a little confused, can some of you help me here?
> Ok here it is
> I got a positive smiley face on the opk
> October 30, 3:45 pm..Count Day 11
> October 30, 7:45 pm Count Day11 still positive
> October 31, 12:45pm Count day 12 still positive
> November 1, 6:40 am Count day 13 Negative
> So when did I actually ovulate?
> Yesterday at 12 :45 I got the positive but about 8 pm last night I got these horrible sharp pains like I was going to ovulate :wacko: I am confused because they say 24 to 36 hours till you ovulate when you get a smiley face so if I got a smiley face yesterday at 12:45 that would mean the soonest (24 hrs) I could ovulate would be today at 12:45 pm (Afternoon) but I just took it it at 6:40 am and it is negative and that is only 16 hrs from my smiley face and 33 hours from my first positive smiley face on 10/30 at 3:45 pm.. So confused again :cry::cry::cry:

Hiya,

I don't really know much about the opks, I use the CBFM and just blindly believe what it says, lol. But, could the tests have caught the surge on the way up one day, and way back down on the next, and then maybe there is a time delay between the surge, and the actual ovulation? 

xx


----------



## MummyStobe

:happydance: Andy it is so good to see you so upbeat and happy. There seems to be a really positive vibe around here at the moment. Makes me feel so positive. :happydance:



Andypanda6570 said:


> You need a college degree plus a medical degree just to figure this ovulation shit out :wacko::wacko::wacko: It is exhausting

Tell me about it, I thought I was 4dpo today but this morning I had loads of really stretchy cm (sorrry tmi) which is now making me think have I actually ovulated today?

Does anyone know if the really stretchy cm that they describe to be like egg whites means about to ovulate, ovulating or just ovulated?

Anyway, my theroy is if I dtd at least every other day from AF finishing until it turning up again I stand the best chance of catching.


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh Andrea I missed this thread! I am glad you are trying to work things out :hugs: 

I think its normal to get positive OPKs for a few days running - your surge can last around 24 hours so as Mhairi said you would have caught your surge just as it was happening and just as it was finishing. I think they say though that you O 24-36 hours after your FIRST positive, although ovulation is not exact and can change a few days month to month. The only way to definitely see O is by temping - but you only find out you have O'd a few days after the fact when you temp :wacko: Its all so confusing!


----------



## KamIAm

Hi Andy!
I didn't wanna NOT post anything, I am reading and but I have NOTHING to give ya babe, no advice from the monkey section (ME) LOL... I am totally clueless... I've never seen an Opk or anything sooo I just didn't want you to think I didn't care... :winkwink: Just clueless :haha:

Xoxoxoxo!!:hugs:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hi Andy, I don't have a clue either, sorry. Maybe make a post in the general TTC section, there seem to be all sorts of experts on there! GL xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Nikki_d72 said:


> Hi Andy, I don't have a clue either, sorry. Maybe make a post in the general TTC section, there seem to be all sorts of experts on there! GL xxx

I think I have it figured out, i am supposed to DTD on my ninth day and tenth day. Which I am going to do this, this month, but I am also doing my OPK to see if I do ovulate the same time again, i know your Luteal phase never changes but your ovulation can be 12 13 14 like that, so it is really hard to figure out.
XOXOOOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

Andypanda6570 said:


> Nikki_d72 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Andy, I don't have a clue either, sorry. Maybe make a post in the general TTC section, there seem to be all sorts of experts on there! GL xxx
> 
> I think I have it figured out, i am supposed to DTD on my ninth day and tenth day. Which I am going to do this, this month, but I am also doing my OPK to see if I do ovulate the same time again, i know your Luteal phase never changes but your ovulation can be 12 13 14 like that, so it is really hard to figure out.
> XOXOOOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

aaahhh all this TTCing is so romantic, isn't it? Lol, ours was done with military precision too! I think I'm just a closet control freak.

xxx


----------



## collie_crazy

mhazzab said:


> aaahhh all this TTCing is so romantic, isn't it? Lol, ours was done with military precision too! I think I'm just a closet control freak.
> 
> xxx

:rofl: Ours too! I was actually relieved when we got our BFP this month because TTC is so tiring :haha:

I cant believe that it has taken me this long to work out why you are timing it so precisely Andy :dohh: I'm an idiot! Hope this works for you :hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

collie_crazy said:


> mhazzab said:
> 
> 
> aaahhh all this TTCing is so romantic, isn't it? Lol, ours was done with military precision too! I think I'm just a closet control freak.
> 
> xxx
> 
> :rofl: Ours too! I was actually relieved when we got our BFP this month because TTC is so tiring :haha:
> 
> I cant believe that it has taken me this long to work out why you are timing it so precisely Andy :dohh: I'm an idiot! Hope this works for you :hugs:Click to expand...

Me too! worth it though, and, a little bit fun...for the first few days anyway, lol. :rofl:. Now we can do it purely for pleasure ;)

Our Andrea is a clever cookie...I think she's cracked it...fingers crossed for next month :):happydance:


----------



## Andypanda6570

mhazzab said:


> collie_crazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhazzab said:
> 
> 
> aaahhh all this TTCing is so romantic, isn't it? Lol, ours was done with military precision too! I think I'm just a closet control freak.
> 
> xxx
> 
> :rofl: Ours too! I was actually relieved when we got our BFP this month because TTC is so tiring :haha:
> 
> I cant believe that it has taken me this long to work out why you are timing it so precisely Andy :dohh: I'm an idiot! Hope this works for you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! worth it though, and, a little bit fun...for the first few days anyway, lol. :rofl:. Now we can do it purely for pleasure ;)
> 
> Our Andrea is a clever cookie...I think she's cracked it...fingers crossed for next month :):happydance:Click to expand...

ROTFL..I will end up with triplets boys that is :dohh::dohh::dohh: I don't care I will take it...Usually when I start out to get something I want I get the opposite :dohh::dohh:
XOXOOXXOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyStobe

Andypanda6570 said:


> ROTFL..I will end up with triplets boys that is :dohh::dohh::dohh: I don't care I will take it...Usually when I start out to get something I want I get the opposite :dohh::dohh:
> XOXOOXXOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

In that case hun when you're :sex: pretend that you don't really want to get pregnant and it may just happen. Well it's worth a try! :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

When I got pregnant with Ollie my last throw of the dice was to have sex every 18 hours after my first positive OPK and it worked. It was bloody hard work but my Fertility Specialist said sperm reproduce every 18 hours and it only takes one - it worked for me, good luck hun hope its your turn xx


----------



## SarahJane

How you doing Andrea? xx Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

SarahJane said:


> How you doing Andrea? xx Thinking of you :hugs:

I am doing great my love.. Hanging in there and trying to understand my body, very confusing :wacko::wacko::wacko: How are you doing?
XOXOOOxox:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

Andypanda6570 said:


> SarahJane said:
> 
> 
> How you doing Andrea? xx Thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> I am doing great my love.. Hanging in there and trying to understand my body, very confusing :wacko::wacko::wacko: How are you doing?
> XOXOOOxox:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Same over here. No idea what my body is doing :wacko:

I am ok though, looking to book a nice holiday in the sunshine :happydance::happydance:


----------

